# Bearded dragon droopy eyes



## Proioxis (May 29, 2013)

Im a first time beardie owner and therefore im inexperienced when it comes to things like this but im stuck now and really need help...

Ever since I got my dragon she's been very hard to look after, she downright refuses any vegetables and greens no matter how much I try to make her have no choice but to eat them, I've put them on her nose, sprayed water on them, everything. Also she has always refused to drink water again no matter what i tried untill recently when i bought measuring syringes to drip water onto her nose and ive finally got her drinking... Also she's always been unable to be let out of her vivarium as she scratches and sprints off from me, then tries to dive off my bed or escape... Which worries me about her being injured so ive given up on letting her out... Shes been this way since i bought her...

The most concerning issue though is one i noticed today and that is her droopy eyes... shes had them for a good few months and to be honest i thought they was natural... But recently they've gotten worse and she isnt regularly defecating which is begining to really concern me... Ill include pictures of her eye one from a few month back and one from today... Please someone help 








(A few months back)








(Today, i managed for the first time to get her out of her viv because she was sleepy, and she was falling asleep on my hand so i could get a proper look at her eye)


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Proioxis said:


> Im a first time beardie owner and therefore im inexperienced when it comes to things like this but im stuck now and really need help...
> 
> Ever since I got my dragon she's been very hard to look after, she downright refuses any vegetables and greens no matter how much I try to make her have no choice but to eat them, I've put them on her nose, sprayed water on them, everything. Also she has always refused to drink water again no matter what i tried untill recently when i bought measuring syringes to drip water onto her nose and ive finally got her drinking... Also she's always been unable to be let out of her vivarium as she scratches and sprints off from me, then tries to dive off my bed or escape... Which worries me about her being injured so ive given up on letting her out... Shes been this way since i bought her...
> 
> ...



The eyes are really sunken which could indicate a really bad hydration problem, one that i personally would want a vets help with.
bath daily for at least 15 minutes in warm water, even bringing in a litter tray into her viv and filling it up, see if she will go in it her self if not put her in there.
Its not uncommon in fact its becoming more common for Beardies to be known for the lack of eating veg, for the time being though i'd worry about her hydration, make sure all live foods are well gut loaded and hydrated.
if the bugs wont drink i would personally inject them with water and sometimes supplements as well.
As for giving her a drink make sure one is provided at all times. one way i got my beardy to drink was half filling his water dish and drip water into it, because of the ripples he dove right in (apparently they don't like still water?). also i water mine with a hamster water bottle, on the nose like you, it just comes out faster.
I see she is on sand hopefully play sand, which is fine however i wouldn't recommend it with a dehydrated beardy, no way of breaking down the sand without water if she ingests it, put it in a sack for a later date when she is ok again.


----------



## amber83 (Jul 29, 2013)

Rogue665 said:


> The eyes are really sunken which could indicate a really bad hydration problem, one that i personally would want a vets help with.
> bath daily for at least 15 minutes in warm water, even bringing in a litter tray into her viv and filling it up, see if she will go in it her self if not put her in there.
> Its not uncommon in fact its becoming more common for Beardies to be known for the lack of eating veg, for the time being though i'd worry about her hydration, make sure all live foods are well gut loaded and hydrated.
> if the bugs wont drink i would personally inject them with water and sometimes supplements as well.
> ...


I don't think I can add to this. Keep doing what you're doing, encouraging her to drink, give her baths, maybe try out some different greens see if that gets her interest. I'd take her to the vet though too.


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

I would get her to a vet


----------



## Proioxis (May 29, 2013)

Got her in the bath now and shes been in it for about half an hour and i just cant get her to poop also no matter how much i play with the water, make it drip ripple... Anything she just isn't interested ... Shes running about a bit but that's all


----------



## amber83 (Jul 29, 2013)

Is there anything else that could be contributing? Temps fine? Diet good? Aside from her not being keen on greens. I really think you need to take her to a vet.


----------



## Proioxis (May 29, 2013)

Well i use a mixture of crickets, morios, pachnoda grubs, waxworms and pheonix worms as her basic diet... 
roaches in the past
Temps seem fine i use a IR temp gun do you think the pet shop i got her from could have got her her from the wild ? Or the morios cause the impaction?
Her substrate is half slate and half kiln dried sand(which i was advised is really pure)
Please help i cant really afford a vet im a student


----------



## amber83 (Jul 29, 2013)

She's not necessarily not going to the toilet because of impaction as such, but dehydration probably isn't helping matters. Her diet seems good but veggies and salads would be beneficial. What veg and salad have you tried? Are you sure her temps are good? What are they? 
I'd keep bathing her, really really gently massage her belly whilst in the water. 
Keep dripping water on her nose, and despite her not taking huge interest keep water in her viv at all times and make sure it's free of sand etc.
I know vets are expensive, but some of them will be lenient with letting you pay off a bill if it's unexpected, ie not a routine visit. My cat got run over just before Christmas and we had to take him to the emergency vet. Couldn't have happened at a worse time what with Christmas and moving house too, we were broke! But they let us pay it off and were happy to do that. The PDSA still run in some areas so it's worth Googling to see if there's one near you as they only ask for a donation, or they used to anyway. 
I imagine the initial fee for her to be seen will be around £30, if there's nothing that you can't do yourself at home then they'll advise you on that and there'll be nothing else to pay. But if there's meds to be given or anything then obviously that'll be more, but just call them and explain how worried you are, and explain that you haven't got a lot right now and they'll likely speak to the practice manager and arrange something for you if the bill is going to be more than the initial fee.


----------



## Proioxis (May 29, 2013)

Right under her basking spot gets to around 44 celcius which is what i was told (110-115 farenheit) then the whole area around the warm side keeps around 35 celcius... Then the cool side about 30 depending on how hot my room is etc...
I used the beautiful dragons feeding chart and tried basically all the ideal staples and then most of the occasionaly ones... She once ate parsley for 1 week then got bored of it and wouldnt touch it, wasted a lot of fruit and veg due to it drying up in her viv when she leaves it could i inject blended vegetables into the bugs? Similar to what rogue665 posted...
Ill have to try and save up, im not sure if there's a reptile specialist around here though, google came up with no results 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Proioxis said:


> Right under her basking spot gets to around 44 celcius which is what i was told (110-115 farenheit) then the whole area around the warm side keeps around 35 celcius... Then the cool side about 30 depending on how hot my room is etc...
> I used the beautiful dragons feeding chart and tried basically all the ideal staples and then most of the occasionaly ones... She once ate parsley for 1 week then got bored of it and wouldnt touch it, wasted a lot of fruit and veg due to it drying up in her viv when she leaves it could i inject blended vegetables into the bugs? Similar to what rogue665 posted...
> Ill have to try and save up, im not sure if there's a reptile specialist around here though, google came up with no results
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


injecting blended up fruit and veg is basically gut loading the bugs.
as for not showing any change, you got to wait a little longer yet, bath daily, hydration and exercise is key to getting the digestive tract working for her to want to eat and defecate.
give it a few days, keep up with the bathing and spraying


----------



## amber83 (Jul 29, 2013)

Rogue, sorry to sound naive but how do you inject an insect with food? I have never heard this before! 

I agree it won't happen instantaneously, give her a little time. If you still don't see improvement then I'd take her to a vet, mine don't have any that specialise as such in reptiles, but there is one there that has much more experience with them. So whilst they may not be a 'reptile vet', it doesn't mean to say they won't have a clue.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

amber83 said:


> Rogue, sorry to sound naive but how do you inject an insect with food? I have never heard this before!
> 
> I agree it won't happen instantaneously, give her a little time. If you still don't see improvement then I'd take her to a vet, mine don't have any that specialise as such in reptiles, but there is one there that has much more experience with them. So whilst they may not be a 'reptile vet', it doesn't mean to say they won't have a clue.


I'v never injected them with food never said i did, i said i injected them with water and supplements.
Rapashy + calcium mixed with water basically.
how ever i have used boiled water from boiling loads of different veg.


----------



## Proioxis (May 29, 2013)

What bugs would you reccomend to do that to? And do they survive long after?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Proioxis said:


> What bugs would you reccomend to do that to? And do they survive long after?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


my beardy will only eat morio worms so i try and get them as pumped up as possible and no they don't last long.


----------

